# он был врач / врачом



## Mr Marek

Добрый день,

Скажите, правильны ли оба варианта:

1. Он был врач.
2. Он был врачом.

Мне кажется, что равноправны оба варианта. Хотя мне больше нравится #2.

Спасибо!


----------



## Q-cumber

Правильны оба, но не совсем равноправны.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi Mr M, The use of the cases for predicates with быть is explained on the russianlearn.com page here in these sections:
VERBS GOVERNING THE INSTRUMENTAL (...)
(b) Predicates with the verb быть ...


----------



## Maroseika

Usually Nominative refer to the permanent property and Instrumental - to the temporary.

Чехов в молодости был врачом, а со временем стал писателем.
Ее дедушка был врач.


----------



## Rosett

Второе: когда вы работали врачом (исполняли обязанности); первое: когда вас считали врачом - по образованию, званию и т.д.

На самом деле, в русском было время, когда такие формы творительного падежа совпадали с именительным (остатки чего мы до сих наблюдаем в фиксированных выражениях); возможно, поэтому обе формы употребительны до сих пор в простых случаях, и обе следует считать исторически творительными. Естественно, что две формы сохранились благодаря их востребованности в языке.


----------



## Mr Marek

Спасибо всем за ответы. Я не совсем понял, я могу сказать:

- Чехов был хорошим врачом, но и неплохим писателем.
- Чехов был хороший врач, но и неплохой писатель.

И можно и то, и другое? Так?

P.S. Я понимаю, что Чехов был лучше как писатель, а не врач.


----------



## Rosett

Mr Marek said:


> Спасибо всем за ответы. Я не совсем понял, я могу сказать:
> 
> - Чехов был хорошим врачом, но и неплохим писателем.
> - Чехов был хороший врач, но и неплохой писатель.
> 
> И можно и то, и другое? Так?
> 
> P.S. Я понимаю, что Чехов был лучше как писатель, а не врач.


Обе фразы негладкие. Дело в том, что Чехов был (работал) врачом, а призвание его было писатель. Так будет звучать по-русски лучше.
Есть блестящие примеры одного автора, которые высветят вам суть:
"Я был батальонный разведчик,
А он - писаришка штабной,
Я был за Россию ответчик,
А он жил с моею женой" (В. Высоцкий)
"Я был слесарь шестого разряда..." (В. Высоцкий)
"Он был хирургом, даже - нейро..." (В. Высоцкий)
"Я был душой дурного общества..." (В. Высоцкий)
"Я при жизни был рослым и стройным..." (В. Высоцкий)

Иногда оба падежа используются вместе для усиления сказанного.


----------



## Q-cumber

> Дело в том, что Чехов был (работал) врачом, а призвание его было писатель. Так будет звучать по-русски лучше.


Так, увы, по-русски вообще не звучит.  "...а призвание его было - писать" ещё куда ни шло. 



> - Чехов был *не только *хорошим врачом, но и неплохим писателем.
> - Чехов был *не только *хороший врач, но и неплохой писатель.



В такой конструкции "не только" практически обязательно, из-за "но и" в подчинённом предложении. А так - да, можно использовать оба варианта, в принципе.


----------



## Vovan

*MrMarek*, тема очень сложная, неоднозначная, слабо разработанная для целей преподавания/изучения русского языка как иностранного. Посудите сами:


> ...Обычно в этих случаях *именительный падеж* существительного указывает на устойчивый признак предмета, на постоянно присущую ему качественную характеристику, а *творительный падеж* – на временный признак. Однако это разграничение не проводится последовательно, например: *А Давид... был сначала пастух* (В. Панова) (употреблена форма именительного падежа, хотя указывается временный признак); *Дом, мимо которого бежала Аночка, был городской школой* (Федин) (употреблена форма творительного падежа, хотя имеется в виду постоянный признак).
> 
> _(Розенталь. Литературное редактирование.)_


В письменной речи могу рекомендовать употреблять творительный падеж. Как правило, он дает безошибочные варианты.

Для устной же речи совет дать сложно. Как видите из примеров от Розенталя (кстати, загуглите этот текст, чтобы подробнее ознакомиться с этим материалом), не всё так просто.
Я бы тоже, вслед за В. Пановым, с легкостью сказал:
_Вначале я был менеджер, потом заведующий отделом продаж, теперь сам руковожу этим отделом._​Но это предложение можно перестроить и с использованием творительного падежа: ничего по сути не изменится.


Как всегда, дам свое _психологическое_ объяснение разницы между двумя падежами в данной конструкции.

Творительный падеж в чем-то схож с истинным прошедим временем, а именительный - с т.наз. "историческим настоящим".

Именно поэтому использование творительного падежа в нехудожественных (!) нарративах абсолютно безопасно, ибо они прошлое "закрывают": прошлое где-то далеко, оно отодвигается от настоящего момента.

В художественных же нарративах рассказчик или его герои то и дело говорят о прошлом так, будто оно не в прошлом, а прямо вот здесь, перед их глазами. Причин для подобного изложения - масса, замечу на всякий случай.
_При жизни он был непризнанный гений, а теперь его музыку знают во всем мире. _(=Ох уж этот непризнанный гений! И все-то мы теперь слушаем его музыку!)
_При жизни он был непризнанным гением. В те времена было сложно пробиться в люди, имея небогатое происхождение..._ (=Да уж, были времена несладкие...)
_Он был добрый человек, зачем вы пытаетесь очернить его память?_ (=Зачем пытаетесь очернить память доброго человека?)
_Он был добрым человеком, и все пользовались его добротой. _(=Вот как оно было на самом деле.)
_Княгиня Ольга была добрый человек, зачем вы пытаетесь очернить её память?(=Вы что, знали её лично?)_
​Заметим, кстати, что предложение с именительным падежом легко и точно редуцируется до обособленного определения, которое можно "прицепить" к какому-нибудь другому предложению в тексте:
_Непризнанный гений при жизни, сегодня он на слуху у каждого.
Писатель по призванию, Чехов был врачом._​Звучат предложения книжно. Но возможно, что это и есть легитимный аналог использования именительного падежа в нехудожественных нарративах.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Так, увы, по-русски вообще не звучит.  "...а призвание его было - писать" ещё куда ни шло.


Считаю необходимым вам возразить цитатами:

Профессия – Врач, _*призвание – Писатель*_. Сестры по крови (№2 2011, стр.43) · Порок сердца (№2 2011, стр.47) · Практика (№3 2011, стр.47) ...
_*Призвание – писатель*_ (1932–1940 гг.) В 1932 году Аркадий Петрович Гайдар поселяется в Москве. Он давно осознает, что его истинное призвание ...
Профессия – журналист, _*призвание – писатель*_. Мастер-класс для начинающих. Илья ТАРАСОВ Послевоенная Тюмень и залитый солнцем приморский ...


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Считаю необходимым вам возразить цитатами:
> 
> Профессия – Врач, _*призвание – Писатель*_. Сестры по крови (№2 2011, стр.43) · Порок сердца (№2 2011, стр.47) · Практика (№3 2011, стр.47) ...
> _*Призвание – писатель*_ (1932–1940 гг.) В 1932 году Аркадий Петрович Гайдар поселяется в Москве. Он давно осознает, что его истинное призвание ...
> Профессия – журналист, _*призвание – писатель*_. Мастер-класс для начинающих. Илья ТАРАСОВ Послевоенная Тюмень и залитый солнцем приморский ...


И что эти цитаты призваны иллюстрировать? Это всё "броские" заголовки статей, которые имеют свою, особую, стилистику. И недаром во всех случаях наличествует тире, указывающее на отсутствие связки. Вашу фразу ни один редактор бы не пропустил. Она режет глаз и звучит некрасиво - с точки зрения стилистики.


----------



## Maroseika

Mr Marek said:


> Я не совсем понял, я могу сказать:
> 
> - Чехов был хорошим врачом, но и неплохим писателем.
> - Чехов был хороший врач, но и неплохой писатель.
> 
> И можно и то, и другое? Так?



Как уже отметили выше, сами фразы звучат не очень естественно. Но что касается выбора падежа, то можно сказать и так, и так. Во втором варианте все равно присутствует оттенок постоянства признака, однако если из контекста понятно, что имеется в виду вся жизнь Чехова, то этот оттенок несуществен. Тем не менее, второй вариант звучит более книжно, а первый вариант я бы назвал стилистически нейтральным.


----------



## Mr Marek

Спасибо вам всем за ваши дельные советы. Сложный русский язык, конечно. Но я очень благодарен вам за вашу помощь. По-моему, я намного лучше сейчас всё это понимаю.

Спасибо!


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> И что эти цитаты призваны иллюстрировать? Это всё "броские" заголовки статей, которые имеют свою, особую, стилистику. И недаром во всех случаях наличествует тире, указывающее на отсутствие связки. Вашу фразу ни один редактор бы не пропустил. Она режет глаз и звучит некрасиво - с точки зрения стилистики.


В рассматриваемом случае связка - требование грамматическое, связанное с указанием на прошедшее время. Она не мешает редакторам.


----------



## igusarov

Mr Marek said:


> Мне кажется, что равноправны оба варианта. Хотя мне больше нравится #2.


На эту тему есть одно исследование: именительный падеж в позиции именной части сказуемого, которое заканчивается так констатирует нетривиальность рассматриваемого вопроса:


> Взаимосвязь временной формы связки и употребления творительного падежа рассматривалась Т.В. Булыгиной [Булыгина 1980]. Подробное освещение эта проблема получила в работах Дж. Николс (ср. [Nichols 1981], [Николс 1984]). Показательно, что рассмотрев разнообразные условия, влияющие на выбор формы именной части сказуемого, Дж. Николс приходит к выводу, что формулировка общего правила здесь невозможна именно из-за обилия взаимодействующих структурных и семантических факторов.



Субъективно, вариант с творительным падежом представляется мне более естественным.

В одном курсе русского языка приводится такой способ, как найти подлежащее и сказуемое, если оба они выражены существительными в именительном падеже: надо добавить в предложение связку "был" или "является". При этом подлежащее сохранит форму именительного падежа, а сказуемое изменит форму на творительный падеж. Т.е. авторы считают, что ученикам, для которых русский язык - родной, при наличии связки "был" форма творительного падежа интуитивно покажется более естественной. Я, в общем-то, разделяю это мнение.



Mr Marek said:


> - Чехов был хорошим врачом , но и неплохим писателем.
> - Чехов был хороший врач , но и неплохой писатель.


Как вариант, можно ещё просто убрать "но".


----------



## Rosett

Я думаю, что следует разложить понятия так:

- Творительный падеж отвечает на вопрос: "Каким образом?" и является, таким образом, характеристикой сказуемого - в данном случае, "был".

- Именительный падеж отвечает на вопрос: "Кто?" и является характеристикой подлежащего (субъекта), с которым согласуется - в данном случае, "Чехов".

Отсюда прямо следуют и отличия в употреблении каждой формы.

Чехов *был врачом *(работал как врач).
*Чехов* был *врач* (Чехов - врач).


----------



## Maroseika

I'm afraid this assumption can be confusing for the learners, because actually both *был врач* and *был врачом* are compound nominal predicates (составные именные сказуемые).


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> I'm afraid this assumption can be confusing for the learners, because actually both *был врач* and *был врачом* are compound nominal predicates (составные именные сказуемые).


While this representation is absolutely correct, it does not help to explain or to understand anything with regards to the cases of nouns.


----------



## Cheburator

Mr Marek said:


> - Чехов был хорошим врачом, но и неплохим писателем.
> - Чехов был хороший врач, но и неплохой писатель.


Грамматически обе фразы правильные.


----------



## Cheburator

Rosett said:


> Я думаю, что следует разложить понятия так:
> 
> - Творительный падеж отвечает на вопрос: "Каким образом?" и является, таким образом, характеристикой сказуемого - в данном случае, "был".
> 
> - Именительный падеж отвечает на вопрос: "Кто?" и является характеристикой подлежащего (субъекта), с которым согласуется - в данном случае, "Чехов".
> 
> Отсюда прямо следуют и отличия в употреблении каждой формы.
> 
> Чехов *был врачом *(работал как врач).
> *Чехов* был *врач* (Чехов - врач).


Употребление творительного падежа с глаголом "быть" - общая черта многих славянских языков. Например, в польском это единственный возможный вариант, причем и в настоящем времени (у них связка в настоящем времени не опускается). В русском возможен и творительный и именительный. Ничего общего с тем, на какой вопрос что отвечает, здесь нет.


----------



## Rosett

Cheburator said:


> Употребление творительного падежа с глаголом "быть" - общая черта многих славянских языков. Например, в польском это единственный возможный вариант, причем и в настоящем времени (у них связка в настоящем времени не опускается). В русском возможен и творительный и именительный. Ничего общего с тем, на какой вопрос что отвечает, здесь нет.


Каждый падеж в русском (кроме малопродуктивного звательного) прежде всего отвечает на какой-то вопрос. Вопрос является основополагающим признаком падежа: потом уже идёт морфология. Именительный и творительный не являются исключением, и они отвечают на свои вопросы в конструкции, заданной в ОП. Иначе бы тут падежей не было.


----------



## Cheburator

Мне безумно интересно как вы в таком случае объясните, почему с глаголом "являться" употребляется только творительный падеж, а с глаголом "быть" - либо именительный, либо творительный, как вот тут, например:
"Он являлся инициатором этой реформы"
"Он был инициатором этой реформы"
"Он был инициатор этой реформы"


----------



## Rosett

Cheburator said:


> Мне безумно интересно как вы в таком случае объясните, почему с глаголом "являться" употребляется только творительный падеж, а с глаголом "быть" - либо именительный, либо творительный, как вот тут, например:
> "Он являлся инициатором этой реформы"
> "Он был инициатором этой реформы"
> "Он был инициатор этой реформы"


Вы ставите вопрос некорректно, заведомо подразумевая только собственный ответ в заданном вами измерении. Поясню несколько другими словами сказанное по этому поводу выше:
- функцией творительного падежа является определение глагола, например: "... являлся инициатором ...", "... был инициатором ...";
- именительный падеж употребляется, в числе прочих его функций, в качестве определения подлежащего: "Он ... инициатор".
Таким образом, творительный падеж ставит логическое ударение на сказуемое (глагол), именительный - на подлежащее (существительное в именительном падеже).


----------



## Cheburator

Лично мне сложно увидеть разницу в логическом ударении между "Он был инициатором этой реформы" и "Он был инициатор этой реформы". Наверное потому, что ее там нет. Логическое ударение и в том, и в другом (и в третьем) предложении можно сделать на любой член предложения при помощи интонации. Можно логическое ударение сделать перестановкой членов предложения или введением усилительных конструкций ("Это он был инициатор(ом)" и т.п.), причем все три предложения будут в этом случае "работать" одинаково.
А если глубоко копать, то, на мой взгляд, просто продолжается тенденция, начавшаяся еще в 13 веке, когда творительный падеж начал вытеснять именительный в конструкции с глаголом-связкой "быть", и к нынешнему времени разница уже практически стерлась. Разница осталась только в длинных грамматических справочниках, которые никто, кроме филологов, не читает.


----------



## Rosett

Cheburator said:


> Лично мне сложно увидеть разницу в логическом ударении между "Он был инициатором этой реформы" и "Он был инициатор этой реформы". Наверное потому, что ее там нет. Логическое ударение и в том, и в другом (и в третьем) предложении можно сделать на любой член предложения при помощи интонации. Можно логическое ударение сделать перестановкой членов предложения или введением усилительных конструкций ("Это он был инициатор(ом)" и т.п.), причем все три предложения будут в этом случае "работать" одинаково.


Вся данная ветка посвящена улавливанию различия. Вот и Маросейка пишет авторитетно:


Maroseika said:


> Usually Nominative refer to the permanent property and Instrumental - to the temporary.
> Чехов в молодости был врачом, а со временем стал писателем.
> Ее дедушка был врач.


Естественно, что постоянные свойства присущи субъекту (подлежащему с согласованным с ним именительным падежом), а вре́менные - действию, выраженному глаголом (сказуемым с согласованным с ним творительным падежом).


Cheburator said:


> А если глубоко копать, то, на мой взгляд, просто продолжается тенденция, начавшаяся еще в 13 веке, когда творительный падеж начал вытеснять именительный в конструкции с глаголом-связкой "быть", и к нынешнему времени разница уже практически стерлась. Разница осталась только в длинных грамматических справочниках, которые никто, кроме филологов, не читает.


Исторически творительный падеж имел формы, совпадающие с именительным, что могло обусловить такую замену естественным образом. Но невозможно отрицать, что в современном языке "часть подлежащего в именительном падеже не может быть частью сказуемого".


----------



## Q-cumber

Что-то мне подсказывает, что вариант "(Это) Он был инициатор этой реформы" всё-таки не совсем правильный.
По аналогии:
Он был игрок этой команды.  ...игроком... 
(Но "Он был игрок"  ...проиграл на рулетке имение бабушки...)
Он был главный врач этой больницы.  ...главным врачом...
Он был автор этих романов.  ...автором....  

А если присутствует глагол "являлся/является", то использовать именительный падеж совершенно невозможно:

Он являлся главный врач этого госпиталя.


----------



## Maroseika

For me, all these examples of 'был + Nominative' sound quite natural, maybe with a tint of permanency.


----------



## Cheburator

Да, я тоже вижу мало разницы. Она скорее стилистическая, чем смысловая. Творительный падеж где-то звучит чуть естественней, но и именительный вполне может быть.



Rosett said:


> Исторически творительный падеж имел формы, совпадающие с именительным, что могло обусловить такую замену естественным образом. Но невозможно отрицать, что в современном языке "часть подлежащего в именительном падеже не может быть частью сказуемого".


Вы видимо путаете творительный и звательный. Творительный падеж всегда имел свои особые окончания. Причина замены была в том, что творительный употреблялся с аористом и еще какими-то формами глагола, а именительный - с остальными формами, и затем творительный постепенно вытеснил именительный из всех форм.


----------



## Rosett

Cheburator said:


> Вы видимо путаете творительный и звательный. Творительный падеж всегда имел свои особые окончания. Причина замены была в том, что творительный употреблялся с аористом и еще какими-то формами глагола, а именительный - с остальными формами, и затем творительный постепенно вытеснил именительный из всех форм.


Он и сейчас совпадает с именительным в выражениях "лежать/падать ниц", хотя по современным школьным правилам должно быть "ничком"; и время глагола тут не имеет значения.
Звательный, кстати, будет: "Вра́чу, исцелися сам!"


----------



## Cheburator

В современном языке "ниц" - это наречие. Существительным оно было в праславянском языке, в котором творительный совпадал с именительным только во множественном числе и только у одного из 15 склонений. Не берусь глубже залезать в дебри славистики, компаративистики и т.п. чтобы выяснять, когда же и как именно это существительное стало наречием, будь это до или после третьей палатализации, - но вытеснение творительным падежом именительного при глаголе "быть" - общеизвестный факт, и при желании вы можете что-нибудь нагуглить. К сожалению, свои учебники я давно вернул в библиотеку.


----------



## Q-cumber

Но позвольте, господа! Неужели вам кажется, что фразы...
В течение десяти лет он был главный врач этой больницы.
До самой смерти он был актёр этого театра.
...звучат естественно?
  По мне так эти фразы не только некрасивы, но и некорректны с точки зрения стилистики.
Maroseika, вы совершенно справедливо заметили, что именительный падеж в данном случае указывает на постоянное свойство. 
Он был врач от бога.   Он был актёр до мозга костей. В этом их сущность. Но в больнице/театре они работали (кем?) врачом/актёром.


----------



## Maroseika

Q-cumber said:


> Неужели вам кажется, что фразы...
> В течение десяти лет он был главный врач этой больницы.
> До самой смерти он был актёр этого театра.
> ...звучат естественно?


Мне тоже эти фразы кажутся не очень естественными. Но ведь они несколько отличаются от тех, что вы привели ранее?


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Мне тоже эти фразы кажутся не очень естественными. Но ведь они несколько отличаются от тех, что вы привели ранее?


Ну я просто их подкорректировал для большей наглядности. Суть-то осталась без изменений.


----------



## Maroseika

Q-cumber said:


> Ну я просто их подкорректировал для большей наглядности. Суть-то осталась без изменений.


Я думаю, что при этом существенно изменилась семантика: указание на период времени (десять лет, до самой смерти) не соответствует оттенку постоянства признака. Потому и звучит неестественно.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Я думаю, что при этом существенно изменилась семантика: указание на период времени (десять лет, до самой смерти) не соответствует оттенку постоянства признака. Потому и звучит неестественно.


А мне кажется, что дело тут именно в уточняющих обстоятельствах, которые указывают на функцию: в этой больнице, в этом театре.


----------



## igusarov

Боюсь, что факторов гораздо больше... Если начать копаться, то находятся разрозненные примеры, где именительный звучит вполне себе уместно. Можно попробовать выделить какие-то группы, но общего простого правила не вырисовывается.

Сказуемое, выраженное прилагательным в именительном падеже, поставленное в начало предложения, да ещё при выделении интонацией:
"Он был глупым" - "Глупый он был!"
"Апельсин был вкусным" - "Вкусный был апельсин!"

В сослагательном наклонении:
"Если б я был султан ..."
"Ежели бы я был не я, а красивейший, умнейший и лучший человек в мире ..."

И с отрицанием тоже нормально звучит:
"Он был не совсем врач".

А в предложениях с обратным согласованием именительный передаёт несколько иной смысл, нежели творительный в аналогичном предложении с обычным согласованием:
"Это была лиса" - про промелькнувшую тень.
"Это было лисой" - про пушистую шапку.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> ...указание на период времени (десять лет, до самой смерти) не соответствует оттенку постоянства признака. Потому и звучит неестественно.





Q-cumber said:


> А мне кажется, что дело тут именно в уточняющих обстоятельствах, которые указывают на функцию: в этой больнице, в этом театре.





Cheburator said:


> ... вытеснение творительным падежом именительного при глаголе "быть" - общеизвестный факт, и при желании вы можете что-нибудь нагуглить.


Специалисты действительно усматривают, что "сохранение формы именительного падежа в составе сказуемого сейчас имеет особый смысловой оттенок вневременности предикативного признака: он был больной, ср.: он был больным)."
http://www.bsu.by/Cache/pdf/249713.pdf стр.4

Данный вывод как раз и служит подтверждением того, что именительный падеж в составном именном сказуемом согласуется на самом деле с подлежащим (которому вневременность присуща по самой природе), а не со сказуемым (которое вне времени может существовать только в своей неопределённой форме, не совместимой с синтаксисом рассматриваемых примеров).


----------



## Rosett

Cheburator said:


> В современном языке "ниц" - это наречие. Существительным оно было в праславянском языке, в котором творительный совпадал с именительным только во множественном числе и только у одного из 15 склонений.


Все подобные наречия - это застывшие формы творительного падежа. Интересно в связи с этим отметить, что "ниц" стоит в единственном числе и не принадлежит к указанному типу склонения.


----------

